# apple and computers



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I need help in determining what brand of computer is best with itunes? My family and I have a total of 1 ipod and 3 itouchs so my old computer is just to bogged down to handle itunes and anything else sooooo I want a new computer how do I figure out what will be best? I am basicly computer illeteriate but not completely. LOL


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Apple has a one-to-one program where you get 52 individual (private) one hour classes for only $99.00!
I love my MAC!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

You need a Mac, it'll work just-fine with your iPods and iTouches.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll never buy another Windows computer again....LOVE my mac! We have a desktop and a laptop and love both.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Does the amount of memory affect it as much on a mac as it does on say a vista? Thank you ladies for helping me.

ADDED Where is the best place (cheapest) to purchase a mac?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Go to an Apple store to buy it, we have 3 Mac laptops, a Mac mini for the kids and DH has a Windows based machine for work. We LOVE Macs!!! You can get help at the Genius Bar in the store at any time and their warranties are great too. DH is a techie and prefers Macs to Windows machines.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Go to an Apple store to buy it, we have 3 Mac laptops, a Mac mini for the kids and DH has a Windows based machine for work. We LOVE Macs!!! You can get help at the Genius Bar in the store at any time and their warranties are great too. DH is a techie and prefers Macs to Windows machines.


:whoo:They are the best:whoo:
My sister works for a big tech company and used to :jaw:MAC's but she has changed to MAC and LOVES it!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Now to convience my DH. :biggrin1:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I have both, and i love my Mac most. I have one that has enough memory to run BOTH Mac operating system and Windows system (XP,not Vista). I do it because the design program I use - AutoCAD - is not formatted for Mac. But that is overkill for family needs.

The Mac operating systems are fast, the Safari browser is nearly as universal as the Explorer. Some web sites lose some functionality, but none that I care about! The amount of RAM is the factor that affects speed. Each time you bounce up another GB in RAM, it is about $50 - $100. If you can afford it, max out the RAM. Then your machine will not be obsolete too soon.

Here's the concern with your iPods...you must check with the people at the Mac store. If your current iTunes is on the PC and you take the same iPod and sync it on a Mac, it will require you to reset it. Then you *may* lose the music you have on it now, I am not certain. And it is probably just a matter of taking the files off the PC and converting them to Mac format and then reloading your iPods. But be sure you get a clear answer on that. I was given an iPod nano from work, it had been set for PC and had one podcast on it. When attached it to my Mac, it reset and I lost the Podcast.

You'll be happy if you can figure out the transfer. Macs RULE!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Do a Google search and present him with facts. Best part is that you don't have to worry about viruses.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh and one other _small_ thing. Macs are more expensive. There are so many options in PCs, you can buy the same performance, speed and features for half the cost of a Mac.

Also, I bought mine online so I could configure it with the hardware I wanted. Same price as the stores, but customizable.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

The Apple Store will do all your transfers of information (they moved everything off my Dell and onto my MacBook).

I also have to say that the service that comes with my Mac was impressive.
The one time I had a problem-o, it ws picked up from my home on a Tuesday by DHL, apparently it went to Tennessee , and then I had it back on Thursday.
I accused the DHL guy of fixing it in his truck , ha ha ha.

I have never been happier with a product or service.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Apple service is incredible. DH needed a new laptop battery, covered by warranty, and it had to come from China. He was worried that it would take forever, it came by FedEx in a day and a half.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love my Mac! I love that there are basically no viruses for it which means I don't have to install stupid virus blockers. DH's computer is a PC and he stopped using his virus blocker because it was slowing down his computer a lot and of course got a virus! He took 2 days to fix it (he's a Computer Science major) and the whole time was afraid he was going to lose everything - he wound up losing quite a bit of his stuff. Anyway, we're already looking at a Mac for him and he'll probably also install Windows on it (like Anne did above) to be able to run both. Also, I really like how small the desktop Macs are... I hate having so many extra cords and that big ugly monitor + tower look. Can you tell I can't wait to be rid of it? LOL!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH does computer work for banks in the Caribbean, he's on computers all day long and still prefers Macs. That's what we all use at home but he has to have a Windows based machine for work from home.


----------



## gogolf211 (Jan 5, 2009)

Invest in a Mac. You'll have a beautiful and powerful machine and iTunes will run perfectly. 

I have a Windows machine for work but use my Mac for everything else. If you do decide to get a Windows machine, I would highly recommend sticking with XP and not going with Vista.


I work in IT and from experience it takes a lot more to support Windows than Mac.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MAC's are great for photos as well!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree, don't run Vista, use XP.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I love my imac too! We switched almost a year ago. Moving music files was easy. We had them on an external drive. We just plugged it into the mac and moved them into itunes. I think we had to redo our playlists if I remember right. Our family also has three shuffles, a nano and an ipod Touch. I can't wait to get my very own macbook!

We bought our imac on Amazon. They often have rebates, and we signed up for Amazon prime (and then cancelled after the free trial) and that got us free two-day shipping. If you want lots of help, buy at the Apple store. We have entrenched mac friends that helped us make the change and they said to buy on Amazon for the best price. Then they helped us with all our questions. 

Also, you can add memory later--I haven't needed to, but I did check out how to do it and it looks like a five minute do-it-yourself job.


----------



## LynneOvington (Oct 6, 2008)

Definitely buy a Mac if you want a great interface with iTunes, iPods, iphones and all the wonderful Apple products. I was a PC user (since ancient times) and got my first Mac last summer. I'm the polar opposite of a techie, and I made the transition pretty easily. (OK, so I cursed a few times...). I would not go back to a PC. I use iTunes and sync my computer stored music library and playlists to my iPhone and iPod with ease. I agree with the advise to shop at an Apple store if you can. They'll help you figure out the best configuration for your needs. Oh, and my DH is an executive with IBM and is ready to ditch the company-provided PC and buy a Mac with his own $$ just to get away from PC problems (like system crashes). Good luck!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

We have moved over to macs as well. We did not lose any music by making sure the new mac has itunes installed on it prior to plugging in your ipod. But definitely ask about that at the store. 

The one thing I do miss about a PC is being able to hit control-alt-delete to end something. Although, I rarely have a freeze up any more. 

If you were as big of a geek as we are, you would know that the scientific community is moving to macs. About 80% of the laptops at conferences are macs. It just has to be the right thing to do!

Below is a little picture propaganda. 
Karen


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Hav a lot of pets said:


> We have moved over to macs as well. We did not lose any music by making sure the new mac has itunes installed on it prior to plugging in your ipod. But definitely ask about that at the store.
> 
> The one thing I do miss about a PC is being able to hit control-alt-delete to end something. Although, I rarely have a freeze up any more.
> 
> ...


If you need to close a program that isn't responding on an Apple you hold down-esc, option, open apple and the computer will ask you if you want to close the program. This doesn't happen often and no more dreaded blue screens, but because I work solely on my macs and they get heavy use (I've had them both for over 5 years and do video and photo editing on them everyday!) I do occasionally have programs "not respond."

Now life is perfect and you don't miss anything...right?!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I wonder why Apple computers are so much more expensive then a PC?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kathy, because they're a bazillion times better! 

Really, though, I'm not sure... probably the hype? BUT I do think that they're way better than PCs and last longer too! My first PC laptop died within 8 months of me buying it and I've had this Mac laptop for over a year (close to 18 months) and it's still going strong. So I'm happy.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Love my Mac too! Seems to be a correlation between Havs and Macs!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Lina said:


> Kathy, because they're a bazillion times better!
> 
> Really, though, I'm not sure... probably the hype? BUT I do think that they're way better than PCs and last longer too! My first PC laptop died within 8 months of me buying it and I've had this Mac laptop for over a year (close to 18 months) and it's still going strong. So I'm happy.


Lina,
Kinda like "You get what you pay for it"? lol

My DH went to high school with the founder/owner of Apple. Maybe I should have my hubby ask for a "favor"! LOLOLOL I would sure like a Mac but not sure I can wait to afford one right now.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> If you need to close a program that isn't responding on an Apple you hold down-esc, option, open apple and the computer will ask you if you want to close the program. This doesn't happen often and no more dreaded blue screens, but because I work solely on my macs and they get heavy use (I've had them both for over 5 years and do video and photo editing on them everyday!) I do occasionally have programs "not respond."
> 
> Now life is perfect and you don't miss anything...right?!


Posh,
I also have a Mac, laptop, newish for me --and I love it. I'm not very computer savvy, though...would you explain in a little more detail for me how you can exit a frozen screen. It happens occasionally for me, and all I've done is (I think) "Control/Option/Escape" and a box comes on asking if I want to force quit the non-responding program, but will lose every thing not previously saved. Is your option better?


----------



## LynneOvington (Oct 6, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Posh,
> I also have a Mac, laptop, newish for me --and I love it. I'm not very computer savvy, though...would you explain in a little more detail for me how you can exit a frozen screen. It happens occasionally for me, and all I've done is (I think) "Control/Option/Escape" and a box comes on asking if I want to force quit the non-responding program, but will lose every thing not previously saved. Is your option better?


Given that I was PC user forever, I thought I'd have to have a reference book when I switched to MAC. I haven't used it very often, but the "Mac OS X Leopard, The Missing Manual" has come in handy several times to help me exit a frozen program or eject a stubborn CD. It's $35 for nearly 900 pages and I bought it at the Apple store. It's extremely comprehensive, as you might image and more than I'll ever need -- but it's handy for a quick reference. On page 154 it discusses three ways to quite a frozen program including "Command - Escape". The "Command" key is way cool and used for about everything. Try "Command - P" when you need to print something and the "Print" option is not active on your drop down menu under "File". It works every time -- never managed that on a PC. Good luck!


----------



## LynneOvington (Oct 6, 2008)

LynneOvington said:


> Given that I was PC user forever, I thought I'd have to have a reference book when I switched to MAC. I haven't used it very often, but the "Mac OS X Leopard, The Missing Manual" has come in handy several times to help me exit a frozen program or eject a stubborn CD. It's $35 for nearly 900 pages and I bought it at the Apple store. It's extremely comprehensive, as you might image and more than I'll ever need -- but it's handy for a quick reference. On page 154 it discusses three ways to quite a frozen program including "Command - Escape". The "Command" key is way cool and used for about everything. Try "Command - P" when you need to print something and the "Print" option is not active on your drop down menu under "File". It works every time -- never managed that on a PC. Good luck!


Oops, my bad, its "Option - Command - Escape" to exit a frozen program. Sorry.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i'm assuming command is the same as open apple...right?!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

If cost is a concern, you can check macmall.com for deals on macs...they are an authorized reseller, and they have great sales...I ordered ipod nanos for the kids for Valentine's Day. I opted for the free engraving expecting to have to wait awhile to get them. Could not believe this....ordered at about 1pm one afternoon and got them the NEXT DAY!

Also, apple often offers refurbished desktops and notebooks on its website at a reduced price.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I wonder why Apple computers are so much more expensive then a PC?


They are great, but also there is only one manufacturer. Years ago Apple opened up the manufacture of hardware to other companies to make Macs. Hoping to get a bigger user base. They shut that down after 2 years or so, (maybe when Jobs came back?) and only Apple makes the hardware that runs the Mac OS. So there is no competition to drive down the price. The many resellers like Best Buy, Office Depot offer the same pricing (nearly) as Apple. When Walmart started selling the iPhone, they sold it for $3 cheaper than AT&T and Apple. Big woo!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Posh,
What does the "open apple" key look like?


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Another vote for MAC. Switched at Christmas and would never go back.
2 macbooks and an imac.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Open apple key is the same as command. I checked the old imac friends gave us to try out before we bought our new one. The new one does not have the open apple picture on the command key. It's located on either side of the space bar.


----------

